# Severum keepers?



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone here keep severums? Have some questions about them because I'm thinking of getting some for my next tank. If anyone keeps them just let me know and I'll post up all my questions


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have been keeping severums for a couple of years. I'll be glad to answer whatever questions I can


----------



## Vociferus (Aug 10, 2016)

I've got a couple of Green Severums, just over a year old. Fire away!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've got a couple, though I'd not consider myself a "Severum Keeper"


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I had a couple of turquoise severums for a few years, They were pretty mellow, except that they would try to taste any new fish that I added to the tank, especially BNPs. I rehomed them when I wanted to add live plants.

I had a beautiful red severum which I purchased as a juvenile who was homicidal. It would always attack the eyes and killed an adult geophagus and maimed another one. He was also rehomed.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

In my 60g tank I started with the Rainbows, one EBA, the Gold Severum, and a Turquoise Severum. The Turquoise was relentless with the Gold and would occasionally take a run at the Rainbows. Replaced him with the second EBA. The Gold is the current tank boss but he's pretty mellow. Seems like he's content to just chill out unless any of the others get into a dispute, then he'll charge in and break it up. Also likes to push the Rainbows out of the way and eat their eggs whenever they try breeding. But that's pretty much it. No real chasing of any kind


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have had several over the yrs. A great community SA cichlid. They do well with Oscars, Acaras, Saums etc. Greens can get to a fair size, 10ins for some big fellas, so a bigger tank is needed to keep as a community or with a few of their own.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guys, basically what I am looking to get is an opinion on stocking numbers. I will be adding a pair of 120g tanks to my collection soon and while one of the tanks I already have covered for stock, the other I would like to do something I have never done before. I've always liked the looks of Severums but have never kept them so what I am thinking is a group of electric blue Acara and a group of Severums. Been looking at the yellow Severums (which I believe are actually called green or gold?) and also the red Severums, so would like to have a few of each in the tank.

The 120g is 4'x2'x2 I've been hearing everything from 2-3 severums to 6-8 severums in that size tank. So thought I would ask here and see what anyone here that keeps them thought.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Being a 4ft tank I would only do 2 severums with the acaras. Severums are not always as peaceful as people make them out to be and if there's 2 males there will be a lot of fighting


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Are the females as nicely colored as males when it comes to Severums? What if I did 1 male and 2-3 females? If that would work then it wouldn't be hard for me to sort a good ratio. We have a club auction coming up in a few weeks so I could get a number of 2-3" severums at the auction(there's usually a good number of them at our auctions) and sort a ratio to grow out then put any unwanted males back into the club for re-homing.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

The females are about as colorful as the males but they don't have the color on their face like the males do. You could try to do a male and a couple of females. They don't pair up easily but if they do just watch the aggression


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok I'll see what comes up at the auction. How about the blue acara's do you have any exp with them at all? Wondering about a stock number for them as well since I have not had those before.


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't have any experience with blue acaras. Sure someone will be able to help with them


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

No problem, I appreciate your help with the severums.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Electric Blue Acaras are pretty mellow, but I'm not sure if I'd add any in if you're going with 4 severums already


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I've kept a few different kinds of severums over the years. They seem to vary within a group as much as people - some nice and some nasty. I've had to get rid of a few over the years because they've terrorized a tank, while others of the same type stayed mellow. I have not found any pattern.

Right now I have one in with a group of blue acara and it's fine. The acara are very mellow and stay smaller. The severum grow pretty fast and get very large. I can't give you a formula for numbers to keep, other than to say they'll probably get bigger than you expect. I'd also be prepared to catch and move one if it turns nasty. Good luck!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a red shoulder (rotkeil) severum with 7 uarus, a chocolate cichlid and 9 geophagus sp. tapajos red head. The severum is not the biggest fish in the tank but it is definitely the boss without being overly aggressive. Rotkeil severums stay a bit smaller than the other varieties - maybe something to consider in a 4' tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

zimmy said:


> I have a red shoulder (rotkeil) severum with 7 uarus, a chocolate cichlid and 9 geophagus sp. tapajos red head. The severum is not the biggest fish in the tank but it is definitely the boss without being overly aggressive. Rotkeil severums stay a bit smaller than the other varieties - maybe something to consider in a 4' tank.


Zimmy - you must have a seriously large tank. I've kept uarus, and they are huge.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

mambee said:


> Zimmy - you must have a seriously large tank. I've kept uarus, and they are huge.


Mine are not full grown and a few of them are juvies. They're in a 120G at the moment but will be moving to an 8ft 240G next month. Not a "seriously huge tank." It will not be big enough for all the fish once they're full grown, so some will be selected out over time.

Sorry to the OP for derailing the thread.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

No problem it's all on the same sort of topic 

Appreciate the feedback guys. I think once I get the new tanks in a couple weeks I'll probably pick up 6 small juvie severums from our auction and grow them out and whittle it down to two pair then if need be.


----------



## Vociferus (Aug 10, 2016)

I've got 2 male greens and 2 EB Acaras in my 75. The two species leave each other alone but there's some aggression with the Severums between each other. It's only started in the last couple of months as they got older. Honestly if I could do it over I'd just have the one Green in a 4' tank. I've kept them before and they were more mellow than this pair but you can never know when you get juvies.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Picked up a quad of Electric Blue Acara that are all about 2.5"-3" as well as a trio of 1.5" Super Red Severums from my club auction this past weekend. Currently QT'd till I get the pair of 120's picked up and set up.


----------

